# Best Drawer Safe for Night Stand



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm thinking it would be a good idea to have a handgun at my bedside hidden within a combination safe in my top nightstand drawer. What kind of safe would you recommend for that purpose?


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

ronmail65 said:


> I'm thinking it would be a good idea to have a handgun at my bedside hidden within a combination safe in my top nightstand drawer. What kind of safe would you recommend for that purpose?


I bought the GV1000S by Gunvault. Price was around $80 at the local Sports World. I bolted it to the side of my night stand, rather than laying it in a drawer. The combination pad is accessable by feel in the dark. It holds my cocked and locked 1911 with plenty of room for extra magazines.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

You didn't mention having children in the house. 

If no kids, why the need for a drawer safe? 

I have a heavy-duty, 4 drawer metal filing cabinet, by my bedside. It takes a key to unlock it. The key has a magnet glued to it, and the key is hidden in a spot that is close and easy to grab.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> You didn't mention having children in the house.
> 
> If no kids, why the need for a drawer safe?
> 
> I have a heavy-duty, 4 drawer metal filing cabinet, by my bedside. It takes a key to unlock it. The key has a magnet glued to it, and the key is hidden in a spot that is close and easy to grab.


Yes... kids in the house. Plus a wife that would shoot me if I bogart the remote control.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

ronmail65 said:


> Yes... kids in the house. Plus a wife that would shoot me if I bogart the remote control.


All the more reason to keep the combination to yourself.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay, kids in the house, warrant a secure box that only you and the wife know how to access. 

Sorry I can't help you out with brands.


----------



## prevost (Aug 29, 2012)

heres a thought, it may be the future.........LiveLeak.com - California Approved Handgun Safe


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Just my 2 cents..........I keep my firearm ON the nightstand ready....I have no children, but if I did, it would still be ON the nightstand....while having it locked up may keep children safe, trying to use a combination at night in the dark, when you need it, might be a daunting task............a drawer safe will not keep a curious child from fooling with things that they shouldn't.....as long as you're not worried about them coming in at night and fooling with it, I would keep it ON the night stand, and it would be with me all the other times.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

My son is using a Gunvault SVB-500 biometric handgun safe bolted on his bedside. Puts his index finger on the pad safe drops open to draw pistol out. It can be finger coded to more than one person or not. It wasn't inexpensive but it gives them peace of mind that the kids cannot open it.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

sgms said:


> My son is using a Gunvault SVB-500 biometric handgun safe bolted on his bedside. Puts his index finger on the pad safe drops open to draw pistol out. It can be finger coded to more than one person or not. It wasn't inexpensive but it gives them peace of mind that the kids cannot open it.


That's what I'm talking about. Something that is quickly accessible with no need for light or a key -- just a touch or two and you're in.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I use the mini deluxe cabled under the bed.........


----------



## Fishwiz4 (Oct 6, 2012)

I have a gun vault that had the four buttons. I did not want to trust the computer to read my finger correctly in time. I do not carry (no permit yet) and cannot carry at work, so my weapon is usually at home while I am gone. We have no kids, but feel the gun should be secured when I an not able to secure it by being present.

First thing I do when I get home is unlock the safe and slightly pull the gun out so it is just as available as it would be if it were just on the table. It stays this way all night, then gets locked up when I leave in the morning. I feel this would work well even with kids in the house as long as the gun is not within reach from the edge of the table. My gun is usually unlocked, but even if it is locked when I need it I can get it out in a second.


----------

